# Super Bowl LV



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't watch much NFL anymore, but who you got?

There are lots of KC fans around here due to regional proximity.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

You should make this a poll. I'm thinking Tampa Bay and Tom "Thanos" Brady are gonna pull it off.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The_iHenry said:


> You should make this a poll...


Done. :thumbup:


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Ware said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> > You should make this a poll...
> ...


Sweet


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

Ware said:


> I don't watch much NFL anymore, but who you got?
> 
> There are lots of KC fans around here due to regional proximity.


Im hoping that its KC. I cant stand Tom Brady and Im a Packer fan who still isnt over the NFC Championship game.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Retromower said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I don't watch much NFL anymore, but who you got?
> ...


Same here @Retromower been a Packer fan in NJ my entire life. That was the worst loss ever. Go KC


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

i am a very casual NFL fan. I dont love, or hate any team. As a neutral person, I'm betting that Brady will find a way to win. Plus, its a home game ! :lol:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Haven't watched a NFL game this season. However, I am probably going to watch the Superbowl due to Brady. Making it his first season without Belichick on a team that finished 7-9 last year is priceless!


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I don't watch either of these teams much. If KC has a decent defense, they should be alright. Tampa's is good, but GB screwed themselves quite a bit in that game too. Tampa made the plays and GB didn't, no need to break down that game, but GB had terrible play from their Tackles and they allowed Tampa to get the lead and play into their strength again. I think KC has more weapons to worry about than GB did.

Offensively, Brady is very smart, but about all he has left is the short outlet, or lob ball to a spot down the field. He can't drive the ball well or make the throws outside the hash marks anymore. It's tough to get pressure on him because he does know where they weak spot is and can drop back and let it fly downfield. If they can take that stuff away, he'll throw some more pics. GB should have had 2 more and they had 3. You don't get many opportunities to pressure him because he doesn't hold the ball long even though is near the top of the league in passing hards thru the air per attempt. So when you do have a chance you have to take it.

I'm going to go with KC.

as for Brady v. BB, Brady went to a team that was stacked and waiting for a QB. BB was left with a team that needed rebuilding, but they both certainly have each other to thank for their successes over the years.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm not betting against Tom Brady now. And that defense shocked me against the Packers. I know Suh and Pierre-Paul were there but it was Shaq Barrett that made his name known.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

If you've watched the Chiefs play the last 3 season it would be hard to bet against them. 
If you've watched Tom Brady play the last 20+ seasons it would be hard to bet against the Bucs.
So I'm going with my heart. Go Chiefs!!!


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Don't watch much NFL football anymore either....but since I got to watch Patrick Mahomes here at Texas Tech in Lubbock for several years I occasionally watch the chiefs play on Sunday. Looking forward to a good Superbowl game!!


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

NJ-lawn said:


> Retromower said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


Born and raised in Wisconsin here. Packers/Badgers/Brewers/Bucks. That loss hurt but it is what it is. Honestly, if it werent for Brady, I probably be cheering for the Bucs because its would be a great story (a team trying to find their way back and the first team to have a home Super Bowl) but I just cant because of Brady.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Never been a Tom Brady fan. He's a great player, clutch. But he is too much of a "pretty boy" type for me. If KC can get him dirtied up, he is going to start to lose his composure - his Achilles heel....

I love watching Mahomes play - total gunslinger with deadly touch. And he can beat you with his legs, too.

I picked Tampa Bay because of home field and Brady in the clutch.

And Tampa Bay has Leonard Fournette from LSU healthy and strong.

But I want KC and Mahomes to win another one for Andy Reid. But I have this nagging feeling that Brady is a man on a payback mission.

Pro sports are not what they used to be. And pro football pretty much ended for me in 2020 when they carted Dak Prescott off with his compound fracture - he is a very tough guy, and that injury was just gruesome. I hope he can make it all the way back from that.

Go Chiefs...!


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Tom Brady forever. Even if his college of choice is a stupid place.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

How about the turf? &#128522; Pretty sure Tampa is bermuda. Would love to see an in depth showing of their maintenance for SB prep. Doing anything to keep it actively growing? Tarps etc. Or is Tampa been staying hot enough? Or they cheating it with rye?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

https://twitter.com/FieldExperts/status/1357358434665046025


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

that had to be the worst halftime show since Up With People.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> that had to be the worst halftime show since Up With People.


I watched America's Funniest home videos on ABC then turned it back. Kids got a break from football. I just assume the halftime show will either be inappropriate for kids or just terrible. Or both.

Start of the game was cool though.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I feel bad for KC. We were up there this weekend and they love their Chiefs. It was 6°F :| when we left the hotel to drive home this morning - what a crummy day to be a Chiefs fan.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Mahomes running for his life the entire game.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Nightmare, a total nightmare!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

That was not good!


----------

